# Costco HID Lantern



## Kirk (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey all!
Forgive me if this has been discussed before as I have been away from CPF for awhile. I was at the Costco in Bakersfield, CA today and ran across a light I haven't seen before. For around $75 Costco is selling a Thor "look-alike" lantern that uses a 35W HID bulb. I couldn't believe an HID could be so cheap, but it is definitely an HID. When you turn it on it comes on pretty bright and then slowly gets brighter. I didn't pick one up as the wife decided I had gotten too many Father's Day gifts already. I plan on getting one next week or so. I assume they will be around awhile as most people won't spend $25 for a Thor and really, is this new light 3 TIMES better? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif I got to hold and play with a Surefire beast last month and this should be the same brightness (probably) for a whole lot less money! The only problem is it appears to weigh a bit more than the 10 million candlepower Thor. So what?! It looks pretty cool and the bluish-white light looks way different than any spotlight I've seen. If anybody else has seen these, please give us your opinions.
Regards,
Kirk


----------



## LEDagent (Jun 19, 2005)

WHA WHA WHAT?! Gotta check it out. Please post pictures if you get one. This is almost worth it to just pick it apart for parts.


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 20, 2005)

How may candlepower is the costco?


----------



## nemul (Jun 20, 2005)

ohh cool! thats in my range! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 20, 2005)

Crap I hope my Costo has these! I will have to go check it out as soon as I can...

Cameron


----------



## VidPro (Jun 20, 2005)

did he just say, that other than size, he found a light for less than 100$ that compares in output to a $1000 light. or am i just dreaming /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

it would be so cool to see what parts can be wrenched from it and re-used at will.


----------



## NightShift (Jun 20, 2005)

wow...well it sounds too good to be true, flourescent bulbs also get brighter as they warm up, and they definately use those in lanterns, but $75 sounds like too much for flourescent, so hopefully it is HID! I gotta see these.


----------



## yuandrew (Jun 20, 2005)

I didn't see them at my Costco. They are still getting rid of the Thor 10 millions (now $19.64 or something like that if I can remember)


----------



## Kirk (Jun 20, 2005)

Manzerick,
I didn't notice any candlepower rating, but I also didn't study the box too well. 
Nightshift,
It is definitely HID as it has the long clear glass bulb (about 1 1/2" long?) with the little "globe" in the middle and a wire coming out the end. When I turned it on I could swear it made a little "chirp" as the bulb fired. The beam, shot against the ceiling, appeared squarish, but that could be because I didn't allow it to warm up all the way and because of all the ambient light from the bright ceiling lights. I did not turn it on, turn it off, and then try to turn it on again to see if it did a hot start. The Beast can do that, but I understand a lot of HIDs can't. Also, the weight convinced me it has a big battery and a big bunch of "electronics" in there. I'll try to pick one up this coming weekend and take pictures and beam shots. 
Regards,
Kirk


----------



## sorka (Jun 20, 2005)

Wouldn't a d2s bulb cost more than $75 by itself?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 20, 2005)

ITEM 871155... $75.99.... 3 hours till bamshots...


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 20, 2005)

Curse you Jeff! (For making me stay up past my bedtime. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )

Larry


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 20, 2005)

Dang, I want to see this /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Cameron


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 20, 2005)

I picked one of these hings up at the Torrence store. They weren't on the floor but I gave then the number they went out and found it and pulled them off the high shelf all just for me. It took about 5 different guys at Costco to get the job done form the blue coat to the red coat to the forklift driver and a couple of guys to put the secure tape up to keep people out of the forklift operation area.

Any way I turned the thing on. It is huge. and the little glass tube lights up and it is very very bright. The beam though is full of artifacts. Not really an issue outside at night I think. $79.99 for my first hid Flashlight. I think we need to do some work on the reflector and pretty up the beam a bit.
They said they had 35 in the Culver city/Marina Del Rey.
and 35 at the Torrence shop after I bought mine.
I think I like it is is a cool BIG light with a helluva bright beam.
on the box it says:
35 watt HID bulb
3000 hours life
60%less energy consumption
3X brighter than equivalent halogen
11 inch reflector
12 7ah battery.
ac dc adapter 12vdc car adapter
direct use 12 volt adapter.
That is all I have. I also wait for the sun to drop.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 20, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## loalight (Jun 20, 2005)

11 inch reflector!

yep, i wanna see pix!


----------



## yuandrew (Jun 20, 2005)

Take some pictures of the box and/or the light itself even if you're just charging it.

Show us the beamshot later


----------



## James S (Jun 20, 2005)

Drat you costco, open up a store in my town!


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 20, 2005)

lol, I could go for that too. You know it doesnt take much to excite us, and now with no pictures, you are only teasing us! Perhaps just teaming up together to yank our chains! If I just see a red LED on the side of it saying its charging and ready to go, I will finally be over this panic attack and be able to jump for joy! 







Cameron


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 20, 2005)

Holy moly!! HID!! mmmm!! What's the estimated runtime?!?! I WANT ONE!! 

Does it look just like a thor?
What color is it? 
Is it bigger?

Give us photos of the unit before dark!!!


----------



## lildave (Jun 20, 2005)

whats costcos #?


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok you crybabys. Here you go I took some snap shots. 



















Yaesumofo
BTW that tree is about 1/3 mile away. This thing is very bright the beam spot is intense.
Rear compartment image added.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 20, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 20, 2005)

Thank you very much fellow Yaesu fan!! I think my machinist at work has a Costco card, and may have to buy him lunch tomorrow! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (And Jeff, I will check your efforts in the morning. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif )

Larry


----------



## Sway (Jun 20, 2005)

80 Bucks for a 35W HID /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif These puppies will go fast /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 20, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*lildave said:*
whats costcos #? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Costco :

871155 XENOSPTLITE $75.99

Thay have them in torrence and culvercity none in El Segundo/Redondo Beach.

Yaesumofo


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 21, 2005)

So according to them this thing puts out the same light as a 100 watt thor with an H4 globe. With only 35 watts.
That is pretty cool. The charger is built in you open the rear compartment and the cables for car or home just pull out. The other costo "THOR" puts out 10,000,000 candle power. I have no idea what this one does but it does say 3 x for equivleant H4 Globe. That would make this about 10,000,000 as well.
Yaesumofo


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 21, 2005)

runtime? tested or what does it claim?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 21, 2005)

All the COSTO stores in Southern Cal have them, or will have them this week. At the COSTCO near my home, they would not pull stock from the steel racks until after they closed (8:30pm), so I just got home..

Boy it this thing HUGH ! I thought the THOR was big... and compared to the POLARION HID....


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 21, 2005)

Jeez, the battery on that thing has got to be monsterous for the area they gave it. I would think it gets great run time. I have a family member checking their Costco in Southern Cal tommorow. Then if they have it, as I bet mine wont, they will have to ship me one! The last thing I needed, another light while I am trying to save for a camera... 

Cameron


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 21, 2005)

That pretty much did it.
I'm getting a Costco membership this week when I have time.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*IsaacHayes said:*
runtime? tested or what does it claim? 

[/ QUOTE ]
The only claim is 3 x brighter than the halogen equivlent.
Mine came fully charged.
Yaesumofo


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 21, 2005)

I added a shot or the rear compartment. this shows the battery and the smaller compartments for the 12 volt adapter and the 120 plug. It is cool how they built it all into the body of the light.
I found a site that talks about these light sources. I am sure this has all been hashed out here before but this looks like a very informative site. 
http://members.misty.com/don/d2.html
and 
http://members.misty.com/don/minihid.html
Poke around there a bit, lots of info.
Yaesumofo


----------



## mattheww50 (Jun 21, 2005)

Two comments. \
1). Big battery and low cost usually means Lead Acid. Works fine, but energy per unit volume or per pound isn't that great. An Amp Hour in Lead Acid (even an SLA) costs a lot less than it does in NiCd or NiMh, and Lead Acid chargers are simple devices compared to fast NiMh or Li-Ion chargers.

2). It should be about 3 x the brightness of a Halogen.
A good Halogen of reasonable wattage puts out about 25 lumens per watt, low power HID's is about 50 lumes per watt (Welch Alyn), to about 80 lumens per watt in the X990's D2S, although in the really big stuff (400-1000 watts, 100 lumens per watt is the norm)


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 21, 2005)

Mr Ted Bear,

How do the beams of those two Thors compare?
If the 100 watt Halogen was in a 11 inch reflector how do you think that would compare?

bobisculous,
If the HID Thor is anything like my 15 MCP Thor magnum, the battery is probably not bigger then the 10 MCP Thor. There is more then likely just a lot more empty space inside. or in this case storage space. Any HID Thor owners feel free to correct my guess if I am wrong. 

Tacke Care,
mtbkndad/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Kirk (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Ted Bear and yaesumofo! I'll bet others thought ol' Kirk was pulling everybody's leg! Have you tried a "hot start"? Any warnings in the box not to do it? I'm definitely picking one up on Saturday!
Kirk


----------



## VidPro (Jun 21, 2005)

hey is that a laynard attachment there by the handle /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
wonder if it will fit on my keyring

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Christoph (Jun 21, 2005)

Sooo Wide


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 21, 2005)

Ok, I see how this battery compartment works and I like it. Thats really neat they have storage area for the charger as I tend to misplace mine myself. Wow, this thing looks good.

Cameron


----------



## Chris M. (Jun 21, 2005)

Would anybody out there with a Paypal account that can accept credit cards and a Costco near them that stocks these monsters like to help an international (South Wales, UK) CPF member in obtaining one? Cos that looks fantastic for the price, and I just love that it`s so huge! Definately a conversation piece if nothing else. 110 volt power supply is not a problem here to charge it either.

E-mail or PM if you can help, it would be much appreciated! Will probably also review it.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## KevinL (Jun 21, 2005)

As a fellow international user may I chime in.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

$75 of light.. plus $175 shipping? It looks heavy.

That's the only deterrent.. I would love to own one.


----------



## fltundra (Jun 21, 2005)

Costco here in miami dosen't have them and there not any in florida. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## bucken (Jun 21, 2005)

Not found in Indiana...


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 21, 2005)

I bought 2 today in Fountain Valley. I took one apart for the ballast and lamp. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif There's a lot of "stuff" in one of these!

Larry


----------



## NikolaTesla (Jun 21, 2005)

None in Illinois either. I called a few stores. Weird.


----------



## NightShift (Jun 21, 2005)

None in NY (long island) - i called and it didn't register in their system /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## starship (Jun 21, 2005)

Folks,
I just talked with Costo HQ. These lights (Costco item #871155 - $79.99) were custom manufactured directly for Costco by a Chinese firm - hence no middleman and a very impressive price.

These lights are being tested (for sales) in the LA area Costcos, with each location receiving ~36 units. They have been in stock since last week. If sales go well, Costco "might" consider expanding availability to additional stores &/or regions. If not, they will disappear from Costcos.

Here are the Costco locations (& phone numbers) that currently stock these: 

Santa Maria
(805) 928-8459
33 in inventory

Van Nuys
(818) 989-5132
35 in inventory

Westlake Village
(818) 597-3901
34 in inventory

Simi Valley
(805) 578-3301
35 in inventory

Los Feliz
(323) 644-5201
36 in inventory

Norwalk
(562) 929-0826
35 on hand

Fountain Valley
(714) 338-2183
35 in inventory

Oxnard
(805) 983-4200
36 in inventory

Signal Hill
(562) 308-1056
34 in inventory

Northridge
(818) 775-1860
35 in inventory

Santa Clarita
(661) 250-2818
36 in inventory

Torrance
(310) 891-1020
35 in inventory

Culver City
(310) 754-2003
35 in inventory

Burbank
(818) 557-3783
30 in inventory

Montclair
(909) 575-5004
36 in inventory

Bakersfield
(661) 852-2643
33 in inventory

Lancaster
(661) 802- 4470
36 in inventory

All inventory numbers quoted were as of last night at close. Hope this helps!

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## JohnF (Jun 21, 2005)

Las Vegas update: They will be on the shelf tomorrow AM at opening time, at the Martin Luther King store (MLK & I95). None ordered for the other LV Costco's. So, they are making there way East...

John F
LV, NV


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 21, 2005)

I live within 20 minutes of two of those Costco's and within about 40 minutes of another 3.

I have a few questions.
1. How much brighter will one of these be then a 100w 10MCP Thor if at all?
35 x 3 = 105 using the numbers from the Box as a comparison. 
2. If it is not much brighter then what is the advantage of paying three times as much as a 10 MCP Thor for a bigger light?
3. I do recognize that run time should be much better, but isn't that at the price of being able to quickly turn the lights on and off as needed?

Chris M. & KevinL,

I am curious what would happen to the shipping costs if you were willing to have these shipped without batteries. The UPS batteries in the Thors are not that great anyway and good ones are not very expensive. Would the change in shipping cost make the hassle worth it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 21, 2005)

Someone with a lot of money needs to go to all Costcos and buy every single one they have in order to make them sell more at more locations and regions! Thanks to whomever takes on that task.

Cameron


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 21, 2005)

Checked my Costo tonight... they only had the regular Halogen Thors. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*bobisculous said:*
Someone with a lot of money needs to go to all Costcos and buy every single one they have in order to make them sell more at more locations and regions! Thanks to whomever takes on that task.

Cameron 

[/ QUOTE ]
I did my part, two of 'em, anyway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. They had at least a pallet load available. I had a collegue with a Cosco card who obliged me at lunch today. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (Major, and _different_ "artifact beam." And first impressions, high color temp.

Larry


----------



## cue003 (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow this thing is huge according to the pics. I guess EDC carry is out of the question.... 

Curtis


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure is. Unless you routinely carry a _tremendous_ backpack.

Damn. Not available in Texas.


----------



## KevinL (Jun 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mtbkndad said:*
Chris M. & KevinL,

I am curious what would happen to the shipping costs if you were willing to have these shipped without batteries. The UPS batteries in the Thors are not that great anyway and good ones are not very expensive. Would the change in shipping cost make the hassle worth it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow, to every problem under the sun (and many more that aren't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif) CPF has a solution.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif thank you!

It might actually be do-able. I did some calculations using USPS' site (www.usps.com) for international postage and if the beast weighs five pounds or less with the battery removed, it would be worthwhile sending it across by Global Priority - around $30 to where I am. 

Would you be able to estimate its weight minus battery? I can always pick up replacement SLA's or fabricate my own packs once it gets here.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 22, 2005)

Tell you Guys what. I am going to costco to buy one of these babys for a CPF'r over saes.
I can fit about 5 of these total in my car. so I now have to move over to BST
Chek there,\\Yaesumofo


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 22, 2005)

KevinL 
I do not have one of these so I weighed my 15 MCP Thor Magnum. It seems to be about the same size and it weighs 10 lbs 10 oz.
It is also quite large compared to my two 10 MCP Thors.
The UPS batteries are around 6 pounds + or - a few ounces.
The Thor Magnum was not weighed with the battery charger.

Maybe somebody that has an HID model could weigh it with and without the battery. Since, while the Thor Magnum is quite large itself, it also has a completely different body design and no internal storage.
It could be close, very close but workable.
Take Care,
mtbkndad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow,this is pretty amazing! It certainly looks like an excellent stationary spotlight. Hopefully they will be sent to all the Costcos. There was just one built next to me a few months ago. This may "force" my parents to get a membership if they're really that good.

WooHooo!! Cheap HID!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Penguin (Jun 22, 2005)

so these HAVE to be brighter than stock 10mc Thors right?


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Penguin said:*
so these HAVE to be brighter than stock 10mc Thors right? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually not necessarily, that is why I would like to see some beam shots that compare the two different lights. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 22, 2005)

Without battery 9lbs 15.4 oz, and with battery 15 lbs 0.2 oz.

"With battery" is a moot point because the SLA gel cell is listed on the "not allowed list" as a corrosive.

edited
So, the only "legal" way to ship is UPS ground... don't know about ovrseas.


----------



## Sway (Jun 22, 2005)

Anybody got some beam shots comparing to another light, 10/15 MCP Thor, Havis Shields, X990 or something big and bright /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr Ted Bear ,
Thanks for the weight info..

Sway, 

My wife is on her way home with a Costco HID as I write this, she is very understanding and supportive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I will do beam shots with it at the same location as I did in the 10 MCP Thor vs 10MCP Thor with focus ring vs 15 MCP Thor Magnum shots.
Ulness conditions are radically different I will only shoot pics of the Costco HID and add them to that Thread and change the title. Otherwise if conditions are very different I will re-shoot the Unmodded 10 MCP /15 MCP and Costco HID. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 22, 2005)

I just weighed mine using my Rapala fishing scale that I use for weighing my mtb parts. 
With battery 12 lbs 10 oz without battery 7 lbs. 8 oz. I do not know what Mr Ted Bear used to weigh his, but either way it is well over 5 Lbs. The battery charger is not merely stored inside, it is integrated into the design as an internal charger. Over all the build quality seems very nice. The bright core of the hotspot is tiny 1 1/2" at ten feet and a brilliant white. The corona though somewhat ringed, is brighter and more even then my unmodded Thor 10 MCP when shining the Costco HID in my house. I think I will be sure they are all fully charged and do run time tests after the Photos. Friday night should be fun. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Edit- changed tomorrow night to Friday night. I work 7 days most weeks so days get jumbled. If I have time tomorrow night I may try.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 22, 2005)

Kelly

Hopefully tonight...

Don't think it has as many lumens as the X990 or others, BUT it easily out thows anything a my collection.

edited

images posted later on in this thread


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 22, 2005)

mtbkndad

I went to the Post Office to weight the light. Question: did you include the box?


----------



## Penguin (Jun 22, 2005)

Maxabeam performance for 75 dollars!?!? Maybe I'll go pick one up tonight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Jun 22, 2005)

How can Costco have these HID lights made so much cheaper than the others? Is it that the others are making a huge profit and Costco isnt? I wonder how much they could make a 50w HID spotlight for?


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr Ted Bear ,

Box, what box? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif Actually I was hoping do address the packaging issue in some creative manner if I could get some wiggle room but with everything integrated there is none. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif The box weighs 2 lbs 9 oz on my scale. Total for empty Costco HID and Box 10 Lbs 1 oz. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## KevinL (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, appreciate the help and the exact weights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

I did some head scratching, but surprisingly the cost does not go up a whole lot as the weight goes up - $61 by Global Express (trackable), $52 by Global Priority (what's a few dollars more), $29 by sea freight (and who knows if it will even turn up just like the last time I used that option.. it never did).

Now, let me dig deeeeeeeeeeep into those pockets again... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 22, 2005)

I shipped one to the UK today via EMS. Total shipping weight was 17lb doubble boxed. Cost to ship was $77.00.
Yaesumofo


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 22, 2005)

Jeff, I'd give my two a 5+ deg beam, but you're far better at that stuff than me! I haven't gone outside and compared one to anything. (Still gotta pack for PF4!) I parted-out one for the ballast and bulb- there's lot of "stuff" in them! I will watch this thread!

Larry


----------



## nemul (Jun 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mtbkndad said:*
My wife is on her way home with a Costco HID as I write this, she is very understanding and supportive.


[/ QUOTE ]

Lucky!


----------



## baylisstic (Jun 23, 2005)

Are these moddable to fit a maglight? just kidding.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 23, 2005)

baylisstic,

A mag solitare should fit in the bulb hole just fine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Regarding the Costco HID, it made the 10 MCP Thors look like their batteries were low. The beam is very narrow and straight. The 15 MCP Thor Magnum has a similar beam to the Costco HID and does shine farther when pointing them up into the slightly hazy night sky. The two 10 MCP lights do suffer from the smaller reflectors. With the beam of the un-focused 10 MCP Thor pointed toward the sky you can actually see it get narrower for the first 5 feet and then start to expand. The Focused Thor does not even have a central beam until you look 5 feet in front of the light, within 6 feet is a cylinder of light about the size of the outside edge of the reflector. This is really quite amazing to see since the cylinder extends about 1 foot beyond the beginning of the beam. After 5 feet the beam has a very similar profile to the Costco HID. It is just not nearly as bright, intense, or white. Sorry about not taking and posting pics, those will have to wait till Friday so I can be in the same spot as before. I think part of the problem the 10 MCP Thors have, aside from being underdriven because that is probably true for the 15 MCP Thor too, is that the H4 bulbs are probably a tiny bit too large for a perfect beam to come out of their reflectors. Either that or the reflectors are not quite the optimal shape for their size. Until Friday, I will reserve any final comments but so far I think The Costco HID's are worth 3 times the price of the 10 MCP Black Costco Thors. Thanks to my awesome wife I was able two start to answer my own questions.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## edison (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello everyone. I want one of these really badly.

I'm stuck in a Costcoless zone. I found yaesumofo's thread in the B/S/T but the deadline has expired. Can anyone help me out?

I will need it shipped to the mid-western US.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 23, 2005)

Background

From SuperShotout #1, it was evident that the Kum Kang ($750) had the best combination of throw and flood, just barely edging out the McCulloch ($350). But given the price difference, the McCulloch was clearly the best value.

Then, just six months ago, came the Havis Shields at $180. Not quite the performance, but for the price, one could not go wrong.


Let me tell you something... the new COSTCO HID will outthrow the Kum Kang, but has less useable side spill. But at 1/10 (one tenth) the price $75.99 it's a STEAL !!!! The COSTCO HID also has a very good (close to daylight) color. Boy do I love this light... 

On the negative side, my first runtime test was less than 90 minutes...


----------



## Trashman (Jun 23, 2005)

That did it for me, I'll be seeking one this Friday or Saturday. I wonder where I'm gonna hide this thing?

I'd say it's almost certain that one of these is going to end up being a Maglite. Not by me, but most likely, by some CPFer (hey that almost sounds like a swear word.) Wouldn't you say?


----------



## Penguin (Jun 23, 2005)

that hotspot is INTENSE... It must outthrow the Thor quite easily /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif man... $75 for a good performing HID? awesome /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jun 23, 2005)

Damnit i want one but don't have a costco membership, somebody want to pick me up one of these for cust + shipping + incentive? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Shane


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 23, 2005)

I offered to do this yesterday. After doing it with one huge package I am glad that nobody accepted my offer. MrTedbear said something about issues with posting that type of battery. Just as well. I Hope the one I sent goes through.
Maybe Costco will offer this on their web site?
BTW did you know that this is one bright flashlight? Especially after you leave it on for a couple of minutes. 
Quite a bit less blue than the HIDs in my car. Way closer to daylight.
i would say that this is the brightest flashlight that I have and it only cost $75.99. Great deal.

Also BTW did you ever see the little infrared thermometer they have there? It costs like $50.00 and reads temperatures from afar close up too. I was able to measure a how hot a couple of flashlights I have got after 10 or 15 minutes on high tonight. Interesting results. A neat tool for a flashlight geek.

Yaesumofo


----------



## Hallis (Jun 23, 2005)

Wish i would have seen this thread yesterday then /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Shane


----------



## TheQase (Jun 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*ledebuhr1 said:*
How can Costco have these HID lights made so much cheaper than the others? Is it that the others are making a huge profit and Costco isnt? I wonder how much they could make a 50w HID spotlight for? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Here is what I think on that question. Earlier in this thread someone said that costco was buying direct from china and test-marketing in California. This is still pretty cheap considering we have seen nothing like it. PERHAPS they bought more than what the had planned for the 'test' market, and will soon be stocking all of their stores.

Only and idea, but for them to be so cheap, you really have to wonder.


----------



## Hallis (Jun 23, 2005)

Could be,, SOMEBODY GET ME ONE!!!!!,, lol. Please

Shane


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 23, 2005)

I received an email telling me I was mistaken about sending SLA batteris via the US mail. Not being sure, I double checked with Kevin at Battery Station and YUASA.

We are good to go !!! The are DOT approved and not on the FAA Haz Mat list. US Mail, UPS and FEDEX are all OK !!


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 23, 2005)

If you want one of these see the BST thread. I will buy and ship to 5 non californians.
Yaesumofo


----------



## edison (Jun 23, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif This spotlight looks awesome.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow, it has been exactly 4 months to the day since I posted here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif This got my attention, so I had to log in.

BooYaa!!! This light rocks! Just so everyone will have access to them at all Costco stores, I'll buy one. Count me in Yaesu! Please see PM. See, because with my luck, if I buy one, they'll show up in all stores, and likely for less $$$.

WooHoo, HID for less than $100.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gifCostco


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok plese see the BST thread for new information. We are going to do 6. I have them in hand.
Costco Culver city is low there were maybe 6 left when I was done.
Yaesumofo


----------



## unnerv (Jun 23, 2005)

I just checked up here at most of the SF Bay Area Costco's and they are not setup for that sku yet, so keep buying them down there so they will see the demand and we can get them up here too.


----------



## Sway (Jun 23, 2005)

Mr Ted Bear,

Thanks for the beam shots! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

It does look like a thrower and me likey that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

If they become available on the East coast I may just have to pick one up and see how it compares to the HID Blitz, the price is enough to over look it's size, well just a little /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jun 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sway said:*
Mr Ted Bear,

Thanks for the beam shots! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

It does look like a thrower and me likey that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 


[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto all that!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 23, 2005)

Mr Ted Bear, PM sent.


----------



## JohnF (Jun 23, 2005)

Picked mine up today in LV - they only had them in 1 Costco, not all of them.

Like:
Bright. Very.
White after a minute of operation.
Built in cords for 120v and 12vdc auto.
Cheap. Very, for an HID.
Should be easy to mod for NMH or Li batteries.
Huge reflector throws a long, long ways.

Dislike:
Might put up with a quick light rain shower at best.
Big. Mighty big.

Leaving for 10 days of camping tomorrow - we'll see how it does in the wilderness...

John F
LV, NV


----------



## ddaadd (Jun 23, 2005)

If anyone on the west coast would be willing to ship one to me in the midwest, I would make it worth their while, PM me please!


----------



## Hallis (Jun 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*ddaadd said:*
If anyone on the west coast would be willing to ship one to me in the midwest, I would make it worth their while, PM me please! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here, looks like i was a dollar short and a day late on the one in the B/S/T /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

Shane


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 23, 2005)

How many of you would want one for sure. If you have not got any other offers to help, PM me. I think yaesumofo offered to get and ship 5. If some of you requesting are not part of that 5 let me know. must be brief and please excuse spelling errors as I am using my Treo 650.


----------



## rick88 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi - what's the range on that thermometer? Thanks.

[ QUOTE ]
*yaesumofo said:*
...
Also BTW did you ever see the little infrared thermometer they have there? It costs like $50.00 and reads temperatures from afar close up too. I was able to measure a how hot a couple of flashlights I have got after 10 or 15 minutes on high tonight. Interesting results. A neat tool for a flashlight geek.

Yaesumofo 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 23, 2005)

....


----------



## mattheww50 (Jun 23, 2005)

SLA are approved for shipment in the USA. I think they have to be declared as 'nonspillable batteries' (got one via UPS a couple days ago). However with regard to cargo, the US DOT and FAA are a lot more relaxed than IATA, and in general, this stuff is classed as hazardous cargo everywhere else in the world. In short, shipping by Air Parcel Post, Global Priority or Express Mail may be legal within the USA, but violates International regulations.

Let me give you another examples. Lithium primary batteries are also classed as Hazardous Material, however in some circumstances (such as Emergency Position Indicating Rescue Beacons [EPIRB's} and Personal Locator Beacons [PLB's] which because of legal requirements have to have Lithium Primary batteries, DOT and the FAA created a special category for 'life saving equipment'. These items can be transported by air in the USA. Everywhere else in the world, they are classed as Hazardous Cargo, and cannot fly. If you think about it however, it isn't very funny, because every commercial aircraft, and most private aircraft are REQUIRED BY LAW to carry these devices, and every one of them has a Primary Lithium Battery installed, usually a pretty good sized one. The EPRIB is a 5 watt 406 Mhz Beacon that has to run for at least 48 hours at -20C!

I tranported a couple of PLB's last year. I had to make arrangements with the Hazardous Cargo group at QANTAS Airways to do so. They ended up traveling as carry on, no big deal, (they are about 1 pound and $800 each)


----------



## Hallis (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeikes Matthew, Those are some exensive cells. 

I got a Thor via FedEx last year. It comes, as you all know, with a SLA cell, i think a 7ah or something like that. I didnt hear any troubles about shipping that via ground.

Shane


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 23, 2005)

Sorry guys I have cancelled my offer due to some extremely rude behavior on the part of MrTedBear. 
Go ahead and get them from him. he is only charging cost plus $10.00 for the lights.
Thanks for the interest. I don't particularly like it when somebody takes over a BST thread with their own offer to sell for a profit no less. I was simply doing this to help a few guys out who couldn't get lights. No Profit. no charge for time. no upfront pay pal. No consideration of pay pal fees. nothing. just a favor. Don't worry though I am sure MrTedBear will be able to take care of your needs.
Probably the last time i will ever offer to do something like this on CPF. This is exactly the kind of thing which is hurting CPF. Thanks.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Darell (Jun 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
I bought 2 today in Fountain Valley. I took one apart for the ballast and lamp. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif There's a lot of "stuff" in one of these!


[/ QUOTE ]
Hey Larry, I'll buy you another if you make me a head and body for it out of, say, tungsten. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jun 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
I bought 2 today in Fountain Valley. I took one apart for the ballast and lamp. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif There's a lot of "stuff" in one of these!


[/ QUOTE ]
Hey Larry, I'll buy you another if you make me a head and body for it out of, say, tungsten. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Care to imagine how much postage on that thing would cost if made of tungsten??!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Shane


----------



## Darell (Jun 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
Care to imagine how much postage on that thing would cost if made of tungsten??!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif



[/ QUOTE ]
Of course I'd expect hand-delivery. But on second thought, I'll go with Ti. Might as well be able to lift it. Thanks Larry. Ti it is.


----------



## fleshlite (Jun 25, 2005)

I was just able to test mine out tonight and the light after the warm up period continues to have quite a bit of pink or reddish hue in the center of the hot spot which seems to be without a clearly define shape.
Any of you have a similiar result? The light is bright and throws a long way. If this is not normal, I may have to get an exchange from Costco.


----------



## Hallis (Jun 25, 2005)

Waiting to get mine from Mr Ted Bear.

Shane


----------



## BillWW (Jun 25, 2005)

What would be the cheapest way to get one of the HID lanterns. I checked my Costco in Salt Lake City, Utah and they did not have any. 

Would Las Vegas be the cheapest shipping or would California be about the same? Would anyone be willing to pick up 4 of them to ship to Utah? How much with shipping. 

I really want some really bad along with a brother. Thanks if any one could assist. 

I would like the reflector checked ahead for dents or defects if possible.

I just bought some Thor 15 M cp lanterns for with rebate $29.00 plus tax. I did retro one of them with an HID bulb, but would rather have a real one already done from the factory.


----------



## Hallis (Jun 25, 2005)

wow, $30 ain't a bad deal at all. I think i paid $50 for my 10mcp back last year and that deal was all the talk of the town at the time. 

Shane


----------



## JimH (Jun 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*BillWW said:*
Would Las Vegas be the cheapest shipping or would California be about the same? 


[/ QUOTE ]

You can save on postage all together. Just fly to California and pick one up yourself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jun 25, 2005)

Mr. Ted Bear, when should we expect our lights?

Shane


----------



## Darell (Jun 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
You can save on postage all together. Just fly to California and pick one up yourself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Just make sure you fly SOUTH. I just returned from my two Costcos here in the Sacramento area, and there aren't any Thors! Grrrr.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 25, 2005)

Hallis

Your light, and the few other people that contacted me, lights will go out on Monday morning.

I have now tested 16 lights, and returned 2. One unit, the charge light did not go on, and the second unit had a stripped handle, so it would not tighten.


----------



## Hallis (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for testing these in advance. Surely this would save some serious headaiche if we got them damaged, then we'd have to post them all teh way back to you for replacement. Wow 16 lights. Thats quite an expendature of cash. That many people jump on this deal Or do you have a few extras to beat on? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif ?

Shane


----------



## bucken (Jun 25, 2005)

Mr Ted Bear, Do you have any more run time info? I think it was you who mentioned in an earlier thread that one was around 90 minutes? Do HID's get dimmer as the battery drains down?


----------



## Hallis (Jun 25, 2005)

I think HID's just go out. Part of the ballast is to regulate current to the bulb so i would assume it acts like a regulation circut for an Lux based light.

Shane


----------



## Trashman (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks to Mr Ted Bear!!!!!:

It would have been ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE(really, no exageration) to find this light at Costco if he had not posted the item #!!! The worker that helped me out didn't know what the light what, but he radioed the numbers and was informed that the day started with 36 of them (same as on Monday, as reported by starship), but he didn't know where to find them. He first checked the computer to make sure of something again, and then he went looking for the light (with me following) and found them rather quickly. They weren't on the floor, but up on the racks inside of plain brown boxes with no identifying markers other than the item # stuck to the pallet of boxes. He got a step ladder (one that was on display) and cut open a couple of boxes and took the lights out of them. I was the first person to buy one (two, actually, one for FM) from the Montclair store. 34 left! 

I don't know if they have them down on the floor and visible (out of the plain brown boxes) at other stores, but if you're planning to go get one, I suggest you bring the item # with you (#871155). (please, consider this more of a command than a suggestion)


----------



## Trashman (Jun 26, 2005)

And now a BIG thanks to Kirk!! I would have never known about this light (would anybody?) if it weren't for his first post on this thread. 

As a spotlight/HID newbie, I must say this light is jaw dropping. 

One question, though, did anybody elses light come already charged? I was expecting to charge it over night, and then try it out tomorrow night, but when I pressed the 'on' button, it fired right up! I've never seen any Thor in person, and the size of this thing is almost comical, but after seeing it's performance, the size has becoming an endearing feature.

Those two pictures on the sides of the box...I think those guys should be wearing sunglasses. I wanted to see if I'd be able to see what I was doing if the light were pointed at my face like those guys have it, and the answer is yes....but afterwards my eyes were filled with "artifacts".


----------



## Hallis (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd advise not pointing that thing at your face anymore /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Is the charger that comes in the HID a smart charger or will i have to take it off the charger after a certain time?

Shane


----------



## Trashman (Jun 26, 2005)

There are two lights...Red - Charging, Green - Full. I'd guess that if the red charging light isn't on, it isn't charging. I played with it for 5 or 6 minutes and then read the instructions that say to fully charge unit before first use....oops...well...I plugged it in and the "Full" light came on, so I guess it comes fully charged and will not charge it anymore after it is full. The user's manual, which is a single sheet of paper, says a full charge takes about 10 hours.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 26, 2005)

Tonight I went to a friends house in Beverly hills ...ya I know. Anyway he lives in the hills there. Now in the hills of Beverly hills (actually just north of BH) It is DARK I mean dark. We had gone to Tom Jones tonight at the Greek. Anyway he is a bit of a flashlight geek. I said "have a look at this" opened my trunk and pulled out the Costco HID monster. He said what the heck is that (not exact words) and I turned it on. Don't forget it is DARK there, So this monster is on and it is BRIGHT we start to take a look around his 2 acre property.` We were both in tears of laughter as we shined this light on trees a 1/2 mile away lighting the whole thing up. were able to light up the whole neighborhood. It seem to really settle with it's purest light after a few minutes . We had a bit of fun waking up the crows. I can not believe the "night sun" kind of beam They have "night suns" on helicopters.
Imagine being tired of the orbiting helicopters if you are a celebrity at home at night just whip this thing out and I am pretty sure the news/paparazzi people will go away FAST. It just simply took over the entire area with this amazing beam. Those of you lucky enough to have one of these know what I mean. Some of you lucky enough to have one on the way will know shortly what it is like to own the most incredible flashlight in the world soon enough.
I have to say that this light would have to be much more dangerous than those puny green lasers. 
I am glad that MrTedBear is checking these out and seems to have enough to go around I bought 8 of them and sent 7. No I didn't check them. i didn't open the packages. To be frank I really was just interested in getting them out ASAP, I was able to turn around 6 lights in a day. Not to bad really Lets hope none of turn out to be bad. The reason I didn't check them was selfish, i didn't want to expend more time than necessary, I had had the packages double boxed before I read about MrTedBear issues. It was like I was beyond the fail safe point. those lights went out so that they are able to get into your hands asap. Knowing how I operate, adding the complete check along with having to move the lights in and out of a vehicle 6 times vs. doing it twice was beyond what i was to do on a tight schedule for the day. Besides Not a single person asked me to check their light. 
Any way at this point in time i would guess that Costco will have more of these through their entire retail system.
Costco also has a very liberal return system. thank goodness. So if in fact any of the lights turn out not working correctly that I sent out we will work it out so you have a new light ASAP. Assuming they have any in stock.
I just thought I would throw out another teaser out there for you guys waiting for your light. 
Just think "night sun" in your hand.
WOW!
Yaesumofo


----------



## max52 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have E-Mailed Costco.com and explained that the HID light EYERYONE wants is only available on the west coast. I urged them to put it on the .com site. They have not idea the interest in this item.

I encourage other members to E-mail Costco.com so those of in the Mid-west, and elseware can purchase the light.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 26, 2005)

Gentlemen!
Just doing my part to keep everyone informed of what's out there. I just got mine yesterday; longest darn week in my life in a long time. Everyday, in my mind, I kept seeing the empty space at Costco where the lights "used to be" and kicking myself for not getting one when I saw them the first time.
Trashman, mine came "full" because as soon as I plugged it in the green light came on. So I shined it around inside the house, recharged it, and played with it for about 10 minutes outside last night. Very impressive! I like the pure white color and the fact the battery should last almost 3 times longer than the 10M Thor and the bulb will last 4-5 times longer. Does the beam of your light have kind of a "daisy" pattern? You can see it when shining on a flat wall, but it is not too apparent when actually using the light to light up trees and such.
Kirk


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 26, 2005)

yes the beam does have a daisy/spirograph sort of pattern.
Once it goes out a couple of hundred yards (actually much less)you do not notice it. just a big 'ol spot.
Yaesumofo


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 26, 2005)

I hope I am wrong but here are the reasons I do not think there will be a second run of these lights.

1. Most Costco customers are not CPF members.
We have a 10,000,000 CP big light verses a "only 35 watt" huge light.

Think like a non light person for a minute as I describe what I saw when picking up a Costco HID. A prospective customer was looking at both the 10 MCP Thor an the Costco HID. The Costco's in my area have lighting that gives a whiteish blueish tint. This customer read the boxes. Next he turned on the lights and shined them at a wall. The HID sort of blended into the surrounding light. The yellow light of the Thor was more noticeable. The HID was not even given a chance to warm up. Even if it did much of its light would be lost to the similar colored ambient light.
(i.e. To this person the 10MCP was smaller, the light was more visible, and way cheaper then the big Costco HID.)
( 10,000,000 is way better then 35 right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif)


2. Mid afternoon on Saturday the store I was at still seemed to have most of 
their stock.

I know it has only been a few days, but I have seen many times what happens when the Costco's in my area have a real "hit" on their hands. Entire pallets of items more expensive then these lights can go in hours.

3. It will probably take steady and even sales from all of the "target" stores to assure the continuation of this product.

If only a few stores sell out quick, it may be written off as a statistical anomally. Remember this is a limitted production which makes it as much of a market study as it is a partial product release.

4. The 10 MCP Thor is a really bright light and probably all or even more then most people will ever need.

5. If people trying both lights do not understand how the ignition cycle of HID's work, and most people don't, they will try a Thor and try the HID and think there is something wrong with the HID.

I would love to be wrong as these are really great lights. In the mean time get one while you can. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, the more simple fact is that the Thor costs a fraction of the cost of the HID. while the cost of the HID is roughly 40% of what ive ever seen one at in the cheapest. The Thor is still far cheaper and put side by side the majority of people will buy the cheaper one because they dont need that tiny edge. We'd better buy several of these. I just hope i can afford at least 1 more while they are still in stock.

Shane


----------



## kq2h (Jun 26, 2005)

If it still isn't too late to get one, does anyone in CA have a spare or two that would be willing to sell me. I'm in upstate NY... Thanks in advance.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 27, 2005)

Somebody said "Mag mod." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif The potted ballast "brick" is about 2.65" (minus 2 easily-removed alum. mounting tabs) x 3.50" x 1.275" A Mag mod would end-up with a _beastly_ profile. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif I'm too whacked to remotely consider posting pics. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Larry


----------



## markdi (Jun 27, 2005)

does any one else think some one copied a thor mod(from cpf)to come up with this light ?


----------



## Trashman (Jun 27, 2005)

Larry, 

"...too whacked out to remotely consider posting pics"....of what??? hmmmm, kinda sounds like you've been tinkering. I get the feeling we're about to get a big "tuh duh!" from you.


-------As a added note, I just "converted" my next door neighbor. I don't think he's a flashlight guy at all, but when I showed him this spotlight in action he said, "man, I think I'm going to get one of these." He then added, " I think I'm going to get one of these tomorrow!" He was laughing at how bright it was. (which, in turn, made me laugh, too)


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 27, 2005)

These are really cool. A lot cheaper than modding a Thor. All though I do have to say I'd love an all black 10mcp Thor (advance auto parts, it is PURE black) with HID...

Would the guts of this light fit into a 10mcp Thor? I imagine the throw would be reduced...

Perhaps I'll get a job or win the lottery and could afford one before they're gone... ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

********
Oh, what about runtime? It should be close to 2 hours? What is the size of the battery? 7ah???


----------



## Hallis (Jun 27, 2005)

IT should fit. But you'd need a thor HID adapter ring. The way i look at it is that it's already about the size of a thor. well, ok its bigger, but, id rather have both lights in their origonal cases then canibalize them both. 

Shane


----------



## Carbonium (Jun 28, 2005)

I Walked into my local Costco opened up a HID box and the first HID I tried caught fire within 45 seconds LOL. The bulb went from heavy smoke then to flames. I tried 3 more and they worked perfectly. I ended up buying 2 HID's but I'm concerned that Costco will pull these if they get any more HID fire starter kits. These are awesome for the price, they blow away my Thor 15M and 10M's, plus longer run time. Love the built in chargers and DC cords. I think they look a little better in person then the pictures in this thread. The Needle tight beam out throws my sons 25+ mw Green Laser. I think these use the same HID bulbs as in my 2005 Chrysler 300C AWD. 

Anyone tried tweeking the ballast yet to get 70 watts? I was thinking about gutting one and using 2 ballasts in one light. I'll end up with a spare bulb and battery.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 28, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mtbkndad said:*
The HID sort of blended into the surrounding light. The yellow light of the Thor was more noticeable.

[/ QUOTE ]
I agree that an incandescent bulb will contrast more than HID in a store lit with metal halide bulbs, but I thinkboth will produce a bright spot of light compared to the ambient store lighting.

[ QUOTE ]
*mtbkndad said:*
5. If people trying both lights do not understand how the ignition cycle of HID's work, and most people don't, they will try a Thor and try the HID and think there is something wrong with the HID.

[/ QUOTE ]
I think people are a little more sophistocated than that - HID automotive headlights are in great demand, after all.

I don't imagine this will appeal greatly to the general public, but there are likely many, uh, "professional spotlight users" out there that will know what they've got when they read the package and play with the light.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 28, 2005)

Only if both are allowed to warm up. I watched two different people go through the same routine. Turn on, point, turn off.

Driving enthusiasts love HID. They are a small portion of the population as a whole. Try asking 100 people on the street if they know what HID lighting is and how it works.

As I mentioned before I would love to be wrong, but now we have to add one of the lights Carbonium tried deciding to try to burn the store down(hyperbole). You better believe Costco will be watching that closely. Product failures are one thing. Product failures that can turn into large liability suits will definitely get a retailer's attention.

What I would love is for a bunch of CPF members to get irritated with my post and buy every last Costco HID available just to proove me wrong. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Penguin (Jun 28, 2005)

Just picked up one today with a fellow CPFer, CANT WAIT till dark /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tysonb (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for rubbing that in to the Canadian and other no HID Costco CPFers here - back at ya - its already dark here!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## HighLight (Jun 28, 2005)

Are these available at any Florida Costco's? I'm going there next week for a holiday and I would like to pick one up and ship back home (canada)


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Jun 28, 2005)

I picked up 2 today from a costco in arvada CO. I have them all charged up and waiting for it to get really dark in littleton, CO. I then asked them when the other costco's would be getting them in and I was told that that is the only costco in Colorado that has them, no one else has an order in for them.


----------



## cue003 (Jun 28, 2005)

I will check my local costco -- Boca Raton, FL -- and see if it is available. I thought someone said earlier that it was not available at any Florida Costco. I will go and verify myself tomorrow morning.

Curtis


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 29, 2005)

This post was not finished.
See Below.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 29, 2005)

I was so irritated with my last post I picked up 5 today. Actually 4 are headed out of state to two lucky people. I got the fifth just in case there was a problem with any. There was, the hinge to the battery door is really, really cheap. One was cracked and will be getting returned tomorrow the others were ok and will be heading to their new homes. If you own or are getting a Costco HID be very careful with that door and hinge. The plastic is cheap and the hinge is too small and too loose for that door.
I am a little concerned in a good way about the one I have to return as there were only 8 on the pallet when I left the Los Feliz Costco. It could have held only 24 max. The numbers are not as great as they seem since.
I have got a total of seven of them so far. Nine would have gone to other people if the pallet did start at 24.
What confused me is I did not readily see the second pallet and the manager said there were 34 as of Tuesday morning.
If the store did start with 35 and my wife and I bought two over the weekend, there should have only been 33. On Saturday when I went to Costco there were 18 or 19 on the pallet. When I got to Costco there today there were 13.
The manager was sure that the amount they quoted, 34, was the inventory as of opening Tuesday morning. If 35 was the start number there should have only been 29 or 30 by Tuesday morning.

That leaves me with a couple quick questions?
Where have the different multiple buyers been buying their Costco HID's from?
Does anybody have any idea how many CPF members have purchased these lights either for themselves or others or both?


The Thor pile was about the same but the Thor demo unit had been tampered with, hmmmmmmm. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif I say tampered with because in multiple trips over the last six months I have not ever seen a Thor demo unit in such bad condition.
Thor's look real cheap without back battery door and noticeably banged up.
The ironic thing is that the Costco HID is more likely to loose it's door then a Thor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Trashman (Jun 29, 2005)

I bought two from the Montclair store. I was the first buyer. That night I told a friend about it and he went there the follow day to buy one. He said their count was 34 (-1). My guess is that there are plenty left at that store. Most likely the only people that would be aware of them at that store would be CPFers.


----------



## Penguin (Jun 29, 2005)

Now they have 31 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif drove over there today to pick em up with a fellow CPFer. Then sat in the food court with our Costco Berry Sundaes wondering if we could ever salvage the parts and cram them in our cars /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 29, 2005)

A very helpful CPF member just PM'ed me, after talking with him I found out the following information.
He mentioned the Costco in his area was stacking 21 or 22 ( I already forgot which, but it was one of those) on a pallet and it recieved two pallets.
Therefore I surmise if the Los Feliz store received two pallets, the numbers would make sense.
Pallet one was on the floor with 13 when I got there and the second pallet is somewhere with the other 21 to make up the 34 Total in stock on Tuesday morning. That would also mean only about 9 or 10 sold in one week and I bought two of those. I will find out for sure when I return the
HID with the broken door/ hinge later today.

Very Helpful CPF member,
Thanks again for the info.




Penguin,
I would love to find a way to dump the lead acid battery, charging setup, excess housing, keep the giant reflector, the front part of the housing and lens, seal the back, power it with some form of lithium battery pack, add a handlebar mount. and have the worlds most awesome mtb light.
People would only laugh at it until it is turned on./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Rhino90 (Jun 29, 2005)

This light looks very interesting. Rayzorbeam is thinking about manufacturing a cheap thrower (ie..big reflector). I can tell you from experience that the cheap price normally comes from 1st generation electronics and lamps. I don't know about this HID because I have not seen one first hand, but most 1st gen ballasts lack hot-start and are not very efficient. The German made lamps on our Rayzors costs close to this whole HID lantern. Again, I don't know about this particular light, but cheap lamps from either china or Korea are known to fail early with the glass envelope "pitting" resulting in short a short life span. 

Regards


----------



## Hallis (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, for the initial cost of the light if it breaks after a few hundred hours of use i wouldnt have any problem picking up a better quality replacement bulb for it.

Shane


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 29, 2005)

So far out of 7 shipped one has had a problem. It is the only one that has arrived. So Far.
Not good ....Not good.
The beauty of Costco's return policy is what saves the day here. Hey guys are you getting your lights yet? Do the darn things work?
Please let us know. MrTedBear, I hope you received my referral of a gentleman who was looking for a Costco HID. You do still have some don't you?
Yaesumofo


----------



## Hallis (Jun 29, 2005)

I think Jeff went in there and dropped the plastic on the entire pallet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif lol j/k but i wouldnt put it past him /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 29, 2005)

BTW Costco doesnt but in small lots. The original figure added up to quite a low number. I think we are seeing them in so cal first is because they get shipped to the port of Los Angeles first. It is a head end of the distribution system. They will have this light so cheap by buying it by the container loads. I don't think it will take long for the supply chain to fill in and we start seeing these things all over the place. The product does have it's weakness, that door hinge. Lets hope they fix it in the next gen unit (there will be one)in the mean time I am sure some smart CPF'r will come up with some simple yet robust solution.
Yaesumofo


----------



## CattleDog (Jun 29, 2005)

I have not received mine yet, but the shipping calculator estimated 6 days. So I don't expect it until Friday at best.

BTW, what was wrong with the first light?

I think you may be right about the lights and Costco, Yaesumofo. At first it was the LA and southern CA area, then a Costco in NV had some, and now some one has reported a Costco in CO has some as well.


----------



## Brlux (Jun 29, 2005)

I just checked in the Phoenix AZ area and they have made it to 2 different stores in the valey. The Tempe store has 35 units and the Scottsdale store has 34.


----------



## bucken (Jun 29, 2005)

Yaesumofo,
What kind of problem did the first one have? Haven't received mine, yet, but hopefully it will arrive sometime this week.


----------



## Hallis (Jun 29, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*bucken said:*
Yaesumofo,
What kind of problem did the first one have? Haven't received mine, yet, but hopefully it will arrive sometime this week. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you talking about the weak plastic door/hinge?

Shane


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 29, 2005)

I just got back from switching the Costco HID with the cracked door at the hinge. The helpful CPF member was right last night. The second pallet was down today there were about 28 left. Today a good Thor was out and that pile was going down and the Coscto HID door was broken off and that pile was quite high.
I wonder if there is a behavioral psych. phd candidate watching these two piles with alternating broken demos with a clicker and note pad in hand.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes it was the door hinge issue. Lets hope there are no more in my shipped batch of 7 with the problem.
I can confirm that as far as I know the first and only costco HID flashlight shipped to europe has reached the shores of the United Kingdom. Possibly the only one in europe. So far.

The light will spread accross the coutry now as the supply and distribution channel begins to fill.
Yaesumofo

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*bucken said:*
Yaesumofo,
What kind of problem did the first one have? Haven't received mine, yet, but hopefully it will arrive sometime this week. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you talking about the weak plastic door/hinge?

Shane 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## bucken (Jun 29, 2005)

Was just looking at yaesumofo's photos on the first page. The hinge area does look awful wimpy where its molded into the thin plastic sides. Anyone got any thoughts about how we might reinforce the hinge, or possibly secure the door a different way?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 29, 2005)

ups shows 1 unit in beaverton, plano, and neveda to be delivered tommorrow


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 29, 2005)

ups shows 1 unit in beaverton, plano, and neveda to be delivered tommorrow


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 29, 2005)

Hm... I wouldn't know anything about that unit in Plano...


----------



## Hallis (Jun 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*
Hm... I wouldn't know anything about that unit in Plano... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or i the one in Nevada, tx /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Which is about 15 miles form Plano /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Shane


----------



## markdi (Jun 30, 2005)

Is some one buying then selling the costco hid - I looked in bst - no go - let me know thanks.


----------



## Hallis (Jun 30, 2005)

read back on page 16 and im sure you can figure out who.

Shane


----------



## markdi (Jun 30, 2005)

I really do not need one but ?

I still have not put my 50 watt ballast and dl50 bulb in
my 15mcp thor yet


----------



## Hallis (Jun 30, 2005)

well, then that would cost you nothing to get a HID. just have to do the work. 

Shane


----------



## lotsalumens (Jun 30, 2005)

Mark,

It's well worth the few minutes of work and you'll have a great light. I did this mod several months ago, and last weekend got to try it out outside for the first time (as opposed to out our apartment window!). The beam is amazing, and provided your focus is right, I'd imagine it would easily outhrow almost anyhting aside from a Maxabeam. It's a big reflector. I am going to try to get some beamshots this weekend.

I haven't seen the new Costco light, but its performance must be similar with such a big reflector. The 35-50w difference is not huge. 


cfb


----------



## markdi (Jun 30, 2005)

the bulb I have is a 50 watt d2s phillips dl50 - 5300 lumens
at 3900k

it is not a 35 watt bulb overdriven to 50 watts.

my vector hid mod turned out so nice that I kinda forgot about the 15 mcp thor mod.

5.25 inch reflector - 3600 lumen dl35 bulb

weight - under 4 pounds with internal 12 c cel nimh pack.

it survived my 88 year old grandpa who used it a lot.

very nice light - I need to build a better charger for it.



every one I know wants me to put one of my 

u bin nichia 5mm led's in a inova x1 or a dorcy aaa.

I may need more led's


----------



## Hallis (Jun 30, 2005)

Well i only had a chance to play with my HID for about a minute before i had to come to work. It was waiting for me in a box in the living room. 

OH MY GOD i love it. It's so white. i cant wait to hunt faraway buildings and treelines this weekend. Definately worth the $$

Shane


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi guys I went back to Costco Culver City/Marina del Rey today to get a replacement part for the one that I sent out that had a broken hinge. They had put out a fresh pallet of the lights and the 10,000,000 Thor flashlights with the 100 watt H$ bulbs were $24.99 (I think) I had a pretty close look at the Thor and would venture a guess that the Thor and the Costco HID flashlights are made at the same factory. Just a guess. Also While doing the exchange, I went there with the light door removed (I sent the door off to the person with the bad door)and the broken part. With the receipt. They would not exchange the old for a new one simply a money back transaction. 
I went to the flashlight section and noticed the new pallet of HID's. I then proceeded to open a few up to check the door hinge and turn on to check operation. You know what? I opened several and found no broken hinges. That hinge is terrible though. Upon checking the operation I would turn on each light and ran them for about a minute or so to allow the globe to come up to temperature. Guess what I hate to say this but it seemed to me that same were better than others. I after going through 4 picked one that had a nice beam with the daisy like pattern and very good whiteness.
I did find i interesting that there was some variation in beam quality and color. I guess I shouldn't be surprised these are 1st generation Chinese made lights, there is bound to be variation. I can't imaging what 2nd and 3rd generation versions are going to be like. Cheaper smaller brighter. WOW. These are the future of non LED flashlights.
In my opinion.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Trashman (Jun 30, 2005)

Hmmm....different beam quality, eh? Well, that kinda confirms what my friend and I were noticing....that HIS LIGHT HAD A BETTER FOCUS THAN MINE!!! arrrrggghh!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif He told me maybe it was just that my lens was dustier.....I didn't believe him then, and now I don't think I will. Yep, pointing the beams strait up, it looked like his shot about 3 four 4 higher. Pointing at far away palm tree it was evident that his was more tightly focused. Oh well....mine has a bigger hotspot.....


----------



## Hallis (Jun 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Trashman said:*
Hmmm....different beam quality, eh? Well, that kinda confirms what my friend and I were noticing....that HIS LIGHT HAD A BETTER FOCUS THAN MINE!!! arrrrggghh!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif He told me maybe it was just that my lens was dustier.....I didn't believe him then, and now I don't think I will. Yep, pointing the beams strait up, it looked like his shot about 3 four 4 higher. Pointing at far away palm tree it was evident that his was more tightly focused. Oh well....mine has a bigger hotspot..... 

[/ QUOTE ]


But yours has better flood /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## markdi (Jun 30, 2005)

is the battery door hinge the same as a thor ?

guess I have to look for a picture

if it uses the same form factor 7ah 12 volt sla as a thor
you can get a 9ah battery with the same form factor from target.com (18.99 shipped) - slightly bigger terminals and about 12 ounces hevier.


----------



## markdi (Jun 30, 2005)

wow that hinge looks really flimsey weak cheap etc.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 30, 2005)

I have bought a few (dozen) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif of these lights, and I have attempted to check them as thoroughly as possible before shipping them out.

From out of the box, and then pluging the unit into the wall, in most cases, the green "full charge light" comes on. I have found the green light to be as accurate as a gas gauge on car; I would guess that the green light comes on at 90% of full charge. It only takes a few moments to turn on the light, and then let it run (runtime test) and results varied from 65 minutes to 80 minutes. 


I would then charge the unit on AC overnight or longer, and repeat the test. Quite common to reach 95 (107 best) run times. Well, the thing is, I have lots of AC outlet strips so I can easlily charge 6 or more units at one time. BUT, I only have one DC power supply. So instead of running the lights down all the way, I would run them to the point where the red charge light would come on when attaching the DC power supply (about 12) minutes of run time . Am I making sense ?


Color wise, they all startup with differnt colors for the first minute or two. Ater 5 minutes, they all have the same color


----------



## Hallis (Jun 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*markdi said:*
is the battery door hinge the same as a thor ?

guess I have to look for a picture

if it uses the same form factor 7ah 12 volt sla as a thor
you can get a 9ah battery with the same form factor from target.com (18.99 shipped) - slightly bigger terminals and about 12 ounces hevier. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats a little better than 25% increased runtime, nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BVH (Jul 1, 2005)

22 left this afternoon at the Burbank CA Costco.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 1, 2005)

This thing is nuts, but the brightest I've played with is a Vector dual-bulb "200W" spotlight with small-ish reflectors.

Thanks for shipping me one, Mr Ted Bear!

EDIT: I'm beginning to see the futility of high-power LED arrays. I think this spotlight could illuminate targets 1 mile away with ease. Lighting up something a mere 30 yards away nearly destroys your night vision - instantly. 

I like the pictures on the box: a guy pitching a tent and another showing a guy changing a car tire ... both with the light ~1m away. Hah! 'First time I've seen product literature photoshopped to drasticly _understate_ a product's real-world performance!

Color temperature is excellent - a very neutral white that lacks the blue dominance of white LEDs. Beam pattern isn't very pretty up close, but this isn't a tasklight. Artifacts are barely notisable in real use. I'm not sure how well focused mine is - there's a pencil-like hotspot with a corona ~8x the hotspot diameter that seems to be 50% of the hotspot, with the rest as spill.

Did anyone mention that this thing is huge? Take a typical "6V" lantern, triple the dimensions, and you have this monster.

I've not experimented with the "hot strike" capabilities, but it powers up to 50% almost instantly then takes another 15-30 seconds to fully power up with a flicker or two right as it reaches full output. It doesn't seem to mind powering off then on within ~30 seconds - it mostly skips the "warmup" phase at that point. There is a slight hum when the light is operating. I'd say that the ballast is adapted from an automotive HID ballast.


----------



## Wilsonite (Jul 1, 2005)

Can't believe I missed this thread until now! Any Iowans found any of these yet? I don't have a membership, may have to get one...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 1, 2005)

'Sounds like these spotlights are working their way through the costco distribution chain. If I'd waited, I probably could have gotten one from a local Costco (and a membership) in a week or so.


----------



## Hallis (Jul 1, 2005)

How much are the memberships?


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jul 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
How much are the memberships? 

[/ QUOTE ]

$45


----------



## Hallis (Jul 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*IlluminatingBikr said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
How much are the memberships? 

[/ QUOTE ]

$45 

[/ QUOTE ]

K, Then it was cheaper for me to get one from Mr. Ted Bear and have him ship it anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


Shane


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 1, 2005)

Personally I think Mr Ted Bear is a either a kind soul for doing all he is doing (getting, checking, charging, shipping) or stuffed with fluff like his famous cousin. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif Either way we he is happy to do it and CPF members benefit. Keep up the good work Mr Ted Bear and I hope you don't come to your senses anytime soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Brocken (Jul 1, 2005)

On costco's web site it said the members may purchase gift cards for non members to spend in their store, like when you kids go to college. I am wondering if you had a card for just about the right amount for the light if you could go in and buy one and make up anydifference (maybe a few dollars) and get away without buying a membership?

dave


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, this light is now offically a one time deal only. No distribution beyond the west coast region, and they will not be reordering. There simply has not been enough sales to warrant stocking the light on a regular basis.

As has been noted in other threads, for most people the 20 dollar maglite is the "best". COSTCO saturated the market with $24 THORS, and so the average buyer has no clue what HID is all about, and they certainly aren't going to spend $76.

Well, just in case, I picked up 6 more if anyone is interested....


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 1, 2005)

That's unfortunate. These are really amazing spotlights for the money.


----------



## BillWW (Jul 1, 2005)

I just received mine today from mtbkndad. The pictures do not show the quality of this light. It was better than I expected, and I have a lot of various HID products to compare it to. 

I like the higher Kelvin color temperature of these Chinese made HID lanterns. I would guess it is 6000 K, which looks very white compared to my 4300 K d2s and d1s bulbs. The ballast in this Chinese lantern is modern and does re strike just as well as my Automobile converted 15 MCP Thor. There are no delays in reigniting. It is almost instantaneous--just a slight flicker as it reignites. Note, people should not turn the lantern on and off multiple times. It is hard on the bulbs and ballast, but it is nice to see this Chinese one performs very well even compared to my automotive products that are OEM German and Japanese. 

I could not really see in the daylight any difference in brightness with this higher Kelvin bulb from these Chinese versions versus my German 4300 Kelvin Philips d1s bulbs, but will have to compare them tonight when it is darker.

These lights would be worth it for the bulbs and ballasts alone in my opinion. I am very tempted to swap these Chinese bulbs out for my OEM HID car bulbs and see how much whiter they would look in my car headlights. These bulbs made my 4300 K look very yellow compared to the Chinese ones--simply amazing!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Bill


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 1, 2005)

I am glad I was able to help the two CPF members I did while I had time this last week. I am also glad I picked up a spare now that I know for sure they will not be returning. I will be working on site at diffferent locations for the next few weeks and may not have been able to get back before they were gone otherwise. After all, even when the pallet looks big and full it only has 20 to 22 lights. That small number should be gone in the next month.

Before seeing these lights my main exposure to HID has been bike lights.
I was never really impressed at their performance improvement over other lights to price ratio. Particularly once I modified the optics in my EL Quad mod bike light.

When shooting the first comparison beam shots I was really impressed with the Costco HID.
When shooting the "unusual beam shots" with two of my sons we all became true Costco HID fans. 35 really is more then 10 or 15,000,000. It is amazing how much more light it puts out and how much more dense the beam of light is in those shots. The water really made the difference for the three of us. I am not about to get rid of my Thors and am still looking forward to NewBie's mod. Even without Newbie's mod, the Thors are very nice lights for the price. 
Now i will say they are "relatively small too".

One person mentioned to me that at $75 the Costco HID's are worth buying for the parts. I guess the addition to that statement should be while supplies last. I will also add it is nice that the parts are even pre-assembled. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jul 1, 2005)

Im definately loving mine. amazed the younger brother's girlfriend tonight before i came to work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## Darell (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, folks, I've checked my three local Costco's here in Nor Cal. No dice. The number isn't even recognized by the system. They tell me this is normal since South and North CA have different buyers and different systems. No such animal up here! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 2, 2005)

The lights were placed in 25 store locations only; COSTCO only brought in one container


----------



## Hallis (Jul 2, 2005)

BEtter get them while you can folks. If i had the extra cashola id get another one just to have a backup/parts light.

Shane


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 2, 2005)

The six I had, but a few hours ago, are history.... maybe i'll make one more trip, but I can tell you, I don't believe I can afford any more time on this project.


----------



## Darell (Jul 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr Ted Bear said:*
The lights were placed in 25 store locations only; COSTCO only brought in one container 

[/ QUOTE ]
Man, Jeff. Who's your guy on the inside? I think you should hang onto one of these until the next get-together.


----------



## Hallis (Jul 2, 2005)

Yah Jeff you are keeping at least one for yourself, right?

Shane


----------



## KevinL (Jul 2, 2005)

Pity I'm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif at the moment, so I really will have to hold my peace on this one for hesitating.. oh well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I'm looking forward to the final upgrade of my existing "5 mcp" spot to a 100W Osram Ginseng-Approved Superbulb.

Hopefully something will come up in future.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm actually holding onto a pair, in case one breaks


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm actually holding onto a pair, in case one breaks


----------



## Hallis (Jul 2, 2005)

Good man, Would hate to see you go through all this trouble without at least grabbing one off the shelf for yourself.

Shane


----------



## Darell (Jul 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
Would hate to see you go through all this trouble without at least grabbing one off the shelf for yourself.

[/ QUOTE ]

... and for Darell.


----------



## Hallis (Jul 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
Would hate to see you go through all this trouble without at least grabbing one off the shelf for yourself.

[/ QUOTE ]

... and for Darell. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes of course. and for Darell. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 2, 2005)

Just because Costco won't have these in the future (I would like to know the exact source of that information) Doesnt mean we won't be seeing these else where. At The Costco in Culver city they had gone through a complete pallet in less than a week with me moving 8 total.
Only one container? You really think a company in China would be willing to custom produce a flashlight of this magnitude and technology only to sell one container?
Under the my most conservative estimates a 40'container will hold only 500 units. I cannot imagine any OEM making a product such as the Costco HID flashlight in such small quantities.
I may be off but not by much. Heck if Costco can do this We CPF could easily design and have a custom manufactured flashlight made and delivered. think about it.
If there are 500 of these in a container that is less than $40,000 delivered retail. Costco couldn't be paying more than say $40.00 each on these. We could easily afford a build. $20,000 less than the lion cub build.
These are crazy numbers I have got to be wrong. But an OEM making 500 of these and selling them to Costco at $40.00 delivered? They are selling this could be a seasonal item. I can't see an oem making just 500 units. I believe we will see more of these
Just wait for the next container to hit Houston through the canal. we will see more.
Just an uneducated guess. I am probably wrong. One can hope.


Yaesumofo


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 2, 2005)

I was just curious, are there any Northern California CPF members that are interested in one and will also be going to the AmondoTech open house on July 23 and can wait till then to get one? I am planning on attending that open house. You could save shipping costs.
This is not a firm offer and would really only apply to those who WILL be there that day, but I may be able to help. That way Jeff could focus on sending the remaining lights he buys out of state since he mentioned he may only do one more Costco HID run. 
If anybody fulfills ALL of the above conditions feel free to PM me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 2, 2005)

James

Got my info from the automotive buyer. There were 1000 pieces in the container. If you do the math, 25 stores @ 36 pieces each = 900... don't know where the other 100 went


Buyers name is also James Eckland(?) 425 313-6437...


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 2, 2005)

It's possible that most of the housing components in the Costco HID are from another light, and even the ballast/bulb might be from an automotive application.

I'm going to review mine someday soon ... I'll have to take it apart. Perhaps I'll get some part numbers off the innards.

I also think these will turn up somewhere. Even if there was zero custom tooling involved, it's hard to imagine a mere 500-1000 of these being made - it doesn't make sense from a production standpoint.

Of course, it's possible that there _were_ a one-off if Costco really flexed their muscle or found some low-volume producer for the trial run that happened to pick up "distressed" components for nickels on the dollar ... but these don't have a "beta" feel.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 2, 2005)

same folks that did the thor, did this light. tooling was minimal as the hid is the same case as the 15m thor... its anyones guess...


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 2, 2005)

The HID housing looks very different from the Thor 15m... at least in the handful of photos I've seen. Perhaps there have been several housings for the 15M? I rmember that the first 15M was kind of a "stretch" version of the 10M. Cyclops seems quite happy not to brand their products much of the time (or maybe Cyclops is kind of like Nuwai - merely a distributor?).

It sounds like Costco set themselves up for failure on the HID - gave it such a short time on the market, so soon after flooding the cheap 10M Thors...


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*yaesumofo said:*
Just because Costco won't have these in the future (I would like to know the exact source of that information) Doesnt mean we won't be seeing these else where. At The Costco in Culver city they had gone through a complete pallet in less than a week with me moving 8 total.
Only one container? You really think a company in China would be willing to custom produce a flashlight of this magnitude and technology only to sell one container?
Under the my most conservative estimates a 40'container will hold only 500 units. I cannot imagine any OEM making a product such as the Costco HID flashlight in such small quantities.
I may be off but not by much. Heck if Costco can do this We CPF could easily design and have a custom manufactured flashlight made and delivered. think about it.
If there are 500 of these in a container that is less than $40,000 delivered retail. Costco couldn't be paying more than say $40.00 each on these. We could easily afford a build. $20,000 less than the lion cub build.
These are crazy numbers I have got to be wrong. But an OEM making 500 of these and selling them to Costco at $40.00 delivered? They are selling this could be a seasonal item. I can't see an oem making just 500 units. I believe we will see more of these
Just wait for the next container to hit Houston through the canal. we will see more.
Just an uneducated guess. I am probably wrong. One can hope.


Yaesumofo 

[/ QUOTE ]

You do have some good points.
Unfortunately Mr Ted Bear is probably right in terms of the Costco HID.
You may be right in principle that something like this may show up under another name.

I have had some dealings with Chinese manufacturers through non-CPF businesses that I have helped over the years.
Generally a design is presented either by the manufacturer itself to prospective buyers or by a designer seeking a manufacturer.
( I have been involved in both with different companies in different industries.)
Often at this point a projected market for the item and potentional full production numbers are discussed. 
Next come the prototypes and revisions. 
Once they are set, then a pre or limitted production run is done to check QC and market reception.
That is what this was called from the get go.
It is not uncommon for these first runs to be 500 to 1000 units depending on the size and cost of the items.

A company the size of Costco could negotiate a good price on a limited test run and exclusive rights to a product if the test run does well. Particularly if the same factory that makes Thors has been Making the Costco HID's.
This manufacturer would certainly be interested in accomodating such a potentially high volume dealer.

The issue of whether they will show up elswhere is a little trickier.
If Costco or Cyclops Solutions, LLC or both designed this light, it may not be that easy for this exact model to appear hear in the states. This would also be true if some individual came up with the design and sold the idea to Costco whether literally or figuratively. If the Chinese manufacturer came up with the design it may seek other buyers. The only problem is that if Costco could not sell them, other outlets may be slow to try. It is actually in both the retailer's and the manufacturer's best interest to start with a smaller run. That way if the product fails each company has less investment to recoup.
It may reappear cleaned up a bit and in specialty catalogues at a higher price./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/aaa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/aaa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 2, 2005)

Do the math. you will see what I mean.

Assuming the light is shipped in the box:
Each box is 3.79 cubic feet.
If the largest container is used (40 foot hi-cube) Filled to absolute maximum capacity 2690 cft(this number is beyond the recommended load volume which is 2350 cft)the container will only hold 709 peices. This doesn't take into account the pallet either. 
So either there are bigger containers, the final QC and actual packaging is done here or the data is bad or they have ordered more than one container.
or my math is bad.
I have done the math and there is no possible way to fit 1000 of these lights if packaged into a single container. They may have only purchased 1000 units but they most certainly used more than one container to get them here.
I would say it is more likely to be 2 containers. One for the Los Angeles port one for the Houston or some other port.
but then what the heck do I know. How do we know that sales are that bad? I will say this if they don't charge the demo unit up at night they will not sell the lights the next day.
I am still amazed at the prices that Costco must be paying for these things. whether or not they carry this light on the seasonal basis or not vs the Thor or any other lights really depends on the profit margin on this product. I still say that we haven't seen the last of this flashlight. 
Heck it isn't even a seasonal item this is a year round item. As I said we can hope.
Yaesumofo




http://www.export911.com/e911/ship/dimen.htm



[ QUOTE ]
*Mr Ted Bear said:*
James

Got my info from the automotive buyer. There were 1000 pieces in the container. If you do the math, 25 stores @ 36 pieces each = 900... don't know where the other 100 went


Buyers name is also James Eckland(?) 425 313-6437... 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Fumin_Lumen (Jul 2, 2005)

Are there any electonics geeks who would be willing to reverse engineer the circuit board? Or perhaps we'll get lucky and there is a schematic in the owners manual?

Hell, If you can get me some high quality, high res pics of the board from a few different angles then I may be able to do it.

BTW, I'm gonna post this in the B/S/T thread but just so everybody see's this: If any of you have one that breaks for whatever reason, let me know. I may buy it off of you even if it's broken. All I care about is if the circuit board is intact.


----------



## Sarius (Jul 2, 2005)

It probably wouldn't hurt to got to the Costco Customer Feedback page and express both interest in and disappointment with not being able to purchase this light at your local Warehouse. If they get emails from all over the country, with no advertising being done, it just might perk their interest.... perhaps enough for a nationwide trial.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 2, 2005)

Yaesumofo

I think you made a boo boo in calculating the volume of each box...

19.25 x 14 x 13 / 12 / 12 / 12 = 2.02 cu feet


----------



## Sarius (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah, you're right. A bit less than two feet times a shade over a foot times an inch over a foot has got to be about two cubic feet. Gosh, I miss slide rules /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 2, 2005)

Fumin,

The ballast is potted in ~3/4" of hard, white epoxy.(?) I know there are people who can "unpot" things. The potting box was vacuformed rather than injection-molded.

Larry


----------



## Fumin_Lumen (Jul 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
The ballast is potted in ~3/4" of hard, white epoxy

[/ QUOTE ]

Curses!!! Foiled again!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 2, 2005)

Using a calculator sure has it's advantages Jeff. You are correct that each box is only 2.2 cf.
If sure seems larger than 2.2 cf to me but the number don't lie. With palatalization and so fourth it looks like they could get about 1000 of these boxes into a Cargo container.
Amazing. I was doing the math by hand, I guess I must be a bit rusty. 
Sorry about that fellas I guess it was really wishful thinking that some of our brother CPF'rs on the east coast would be seeing these.
It is just too bad.
I just do not have the time to do another run of these, It really was a lot more work than I figured it would be. (Jeff i have referred a couple of people your way)

So we cpf'rs are responsible for selling what 20? 30?
I bet if they hired one of us to demo the damn thing we could sell a boatload literally in no time. You know how they demo stuff? Maybe not if you haven't been there. But anyway I stand corrected. I guess I will put away that pencil for a while and break out the 20 year old HP (love that thing it got me through physics)BTW have the seen today's calculators? WOW! Amazing.
If what has been said it true about these lights not doing well I guess I have a couple of choices. Go and get a couple and stick them into storage. or wait for them to dump them since they are such crappy sellers.
Decisions decisions.
Yaesumofo


----------



## larryk (Jul 2, 2005)

yaesumofo, PM sent. Larry.


----------



## bucken (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, the mail truck just left and still no large package for me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif No more deliveries now, until Tuesday!

At least I finally got around to putting one of Iron Man's spacers into one of my 10M Thor's. Wow, what a difference! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif I thought the original beam was good, though maybe just a little bit four-leaf-clover shaped. Now it's perfectly round and still has plenty of useful side-spill.

For those of you fortunate enough to have a COSTCO HID, do you notice any room for improvement in the beam focus? Or is it good, right out of the box?


----------



## BillWW (Jul 2, 2005)

bucken, 

I have 4 and found the beams are not all perfect. Three of mine are similar with one having a very uniform beam. The others tend to have more of a rectangle shape in parts of the outer beam. I think the bulbs might need minor re-positioning and then the beam would be round all around.

Bill


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 2, 2005)

Mine has a kind of "star" pattern up close - all sorts of spikes from the hotspot into the corona, but it's hardly noticable in use. I imagine if the bulb were better positioned the hotspot would be more uniform, larger, with less corona (and throw further) ... but it's not a problem in use since I haven't tried to get more than ~500 yards' throw.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 2, 2005)

Yaesumofo,

Just repeating what I was told. I just cleaned out the Northridge store (i guess the word got out i *was* reshipping these things.), There are still plenty in Van Nuys, Canoga Park, Simi Valley, Westlake and Burbank.... and though these stores are within a 1/2 hour drive, I'm done.

20 or 30? With todays catch, 42 bought, 3 defecttive returned. Now you know why I ain't doing it anymore. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BillWW (Jul 2, 2005)

I took a look inside of my Costco HID lantern and found it is using an automotive H7 base. 

It would be difficult to just buy a d2s p32d based standard bulb to replace this H7 based bulb. 

I noticed also last night that this d2s bulb from Costco is for sure at least 6000 K, which is very white, but is not as bright as my Thor converted Torch with my 4300 K Philips d1s 4300 K bulb. 

If anyone wants their lantern to be brighter try modding a real 4300 K bulb into the Costco HID lantern. It should give at least 10 or 15 percent more brightness. 

I am not sure of the exact percentage of difference, but just can tell my 4300 K seemed more powerful than the 6000 K stock bulb. 

If you really like the white light then just use the Costco as is. If you want it to be brighter then consider building an H7 base adapter for a p32d standard d2s bulb for future replacements. You would need to measure the distance of the H7 base and bulb versus the standard d2s bulb and match the distance. 

Maybe someone could just cut out another piece of plastic to the shape of the current Costco bulb's H7 base and Jb weld the p32d d2s bulb in place after checking the distance or for a reversable bulb, just use silicone to hold it in place instead of JB weld. The bulb should not be too hot in the lower half, because the base is plastic from the manufacturer.

Bill


----------



## BillWW (Jul 2, 2005)

Also, inside of the HID Thor, it looked like who ever built it just stuck in a standard 120 volt Radioshack plastic covered transformer for charging the battery. 

It was a standard black plastic housing with a power cord on one side with relief and also another 13.6 volt side with a relief to prevent the wires from getting kinked at .75 amps charging current for the battery. 

Everything looked like off the shelf components almost like they modded their housing with standard household parts.

The ballast was epoxied, but all I could see was a couple of capacitors through the somewhat clear/white epoxy. It was housed inside of a metal frame. 

All in all, it looked like they just assembled standard parts such as a 6000K H7 automotive rebased d2s bulb, standard battery charger or transformer from Radioshack. The parabolic reflector was a H7 base, so maybe that could have been customized or who knows they found that one out of something else too.

Bill


----------



## BillWW (Jul 2, 2005)

One other problem, the d2s base is not the same on the power connector. Someone would have to build or find an adapter to hook up power to the d2s p32d based bulb. This would be the most difficult part.

Bill


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 2, 2005)

Pm replied to.
Yaesumofo

[ QUOTE ]
*larryk said:*
yaesumofo, PM sent. Larry. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 2, 2005)

I have received 2 very different serial numbers. Well not very different just one high and one low. One is in a picture above P871155200500112
The one I have now is numbered P871155200500564

What do you have? Anybody have a number over 1000?
Maybe those 10 Missing" units are bring held for web sales? Maybe held for product return replacement. Can a 10% return rate be expected? 

I don't think we should call them "Thor" or "lantern".
They are not Thor's. They are HID Spotlights or Costco HID Spotlights. The use of "Thor" Can be confusing. Especially since it is not a Thor flashlight.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 3, 2005)

This thread now has 225 posts.

This thread will be locked, and part 2 can be found here


----------

